

Jump: alfred-like cd for OSX - friggeri
https://github.com/afriggeri/jump

======
linderspace
So this is like autojump? (<https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump/wiki>)

~~~
friggeri
Not exactly. autojump performs a search and automatically switches to the most
highly used destination. jump autosuggests as you type several results (think
google suggest, or alfred, except in the console).

------
disusered
It feels exactly like Alfred or Command-T for cd, very cool.

